# Coweta County FBA event



## DawgPhan (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone heading to this event? Probably going to be the last event we do this year and it should be a fun one. BQ in the AM and then football in the PM. LSU v UF, UT v UGA, TX v OU and maybe 1 other big time game...might have to drag the sattelite out that weekend so we can catch all of the games, but they are also having a tailgate station at the event...

Hoping for the triple play that day....a UF lose, a UGA win...and maybe a call or 2 for New South BBQ.

I think that it is right at 40 teams so it will be tough to get any calls, but it seems no matter where I go the big time teams also are there..,


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck Dawg!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 19, 2007)

All the best to you Dawg. Have fun.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck Dawg.  Dont forget the pics.


----------

